# TC vs. JD220E



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

I'm in the market for a new or like new reel mower. I have about 3.5k of Bermuda. I came across the on OfferUp and it looks clean but have zero knowledge about "Greens mowers."
Do they require more maintenance then a tru-cut? Are they user friendly? I am currently mowing about .5" with an old Ca. Trimmer. And for a little bit more than this JD I can get a new 27" commercial tru-cut. Any thoughts. 
Thanks.
https://offerup.co/ofBvpn7K6Y


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Bryan34w said:


> I'm in the market for a new or like new reel mower. I have about 3.5k of Bermuda. I came across the on OfferUp and it looks clean but have zero knowledge about "Greens mowers."
> Do they require more maintenance then a tru-cut? Are they user friendly? I am currently mowing about .5" with an old Ca. Trimmer. And for a little bit more than this JD I can get a new 27" commercial tru-cut. Any thoughts.
> Thanks.
> https://offerup.co/ofBvpn7K6Y


I cut with a tru-cut last year, have a John Deere 260SL now. I much prefer the John Deere. Greensmowers are on a different level in regards to reel mowers. I'd compare it like comparing a Honda HRX/Toro High End to a Wal-Mart special.

Looking at that post, I think that person is on here, that user name looks familiar.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

walk1355 said:


> Bryan34w said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the market for a new or like new reel mower. I have about 3.5k of Bermuda. I came across the on OfferUp and it looks clean but have zero knowledge about "Greens mowers."
> ...


Thanks for the response. I messaged him and he said it's either a 2012 or 2013. Does that seem like a good deal at 1800$? 
Also I would say my lawn is decently level. No pot holes but a one portion of grass in my front has a rolling hill kind of aspect.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

It's a 2013. I personally would buy any greens mower over a Trucut. Until you adjust one...you have no idea how your O.C.D. will be tested.

Regarding it being a good deal, I would worry more about whether it is a good mower. A great deal is very subjective. A dependable mower that works when needed is better than any good deal that doesn't work when needed. I personally like to mow more than I like working on my mower. I think @Ware said that to me once?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> ...I personally like to mow more than I like working on my mower. I think ware said that to me once?


Amen. :thumbup:


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

JD>TC Hands Down.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

Ok. Sounds like I need to talk one of the mechanics that work at my in-laws country club to come look at it with me.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Bryan34w said:


> Ok. Sounds like I need to talk one of the mechanics that work at my in-laws country club to come look at it with me.


Swing by anytime.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> Bryan34w said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Sounds like I need to talk one of the mechanics that work at my in-laws country club to come look at it with me.
> ...


Small world


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

So I am a TC owner I can tell you, yes making adjustments is a total pain and never perfect. no one has ever made an adjustment video as i bet there is still a gap. I think it is just my reel after they sharpened it the shop did not backlap and paper test. Tru cuts are very maintenance heavy and prep for mowing takes time as you have to inspect the entire machine for missing or loose bolts or dry chains. John deer is a lot faster and easier to backlap and adjust. If your yard is not flat and you are going to work towards making it level and flat then I would suggest getting a tru-cut to start training your yard and then move to a JD greens mower. I don't like the wheels on the tru-cut and if i did it all over id go with allett or swardman with the modules designed for multi use and the rear roller for striping. JD/toro also uses a roller. Also the front roller is not groved and will press the grass down before its cut. TC is a tank so the weight if you mow after a rain or in soft spots in the yard will create ruts with the wheels. I complain about TC but its the right reel for my yard right now till i can save for a multi use allett or swardman. Also the max blades are 10 on tru-cut JD can have more.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Trucut adjustments ....I'd rather edge with string trimmer.

As long as your lawn is open (you need some clearance to the sides) and not too steep......JD


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Trucut adjustments ....I'd rather edge with string trimmer.
> 
> As long as your lawn is open (you need some clearance to the sides) and not too steep......JD


That's something I just realized the other day when talking it over with my father in-law who had a toro greens mower. I have two areas of grass that both have a fence on one side. Because of the way greens mowers are built they can not get close to a fence. That would have me weed earring a 6" strip or so the length of the fence or pouring a curb. Something else to consider.

The two fence areas are marked with red line. That dirt patch is now grass.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Bryan34w that's an easy problem to address with a landscape blade


----------

